# circuito de transmision AM



## luis miguel villaseñor (Dic 5, 2006)

primero que nada saludarlos espero esten bien, el problema es que tengo que hacer un circuito de transmision AM pero en google encontre pero la información es muy pobre y confuza espero que me den una orientacion para poder diceñarlo, mandenme algo .. porfa...
bueno adios y gracias-..........................


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 10, 2006)

Hola como estas , me gustarea saber que es lo que queres ya que tre puedo ayudar pero noi se que te interesa o para que bandas por ejemplo y a eso sumale potencia como asi tambien tipo de transmisor . Si te puedo ayudar...... Si queres estoy a tu dispocicion Ricardo de la Calle soy Radioaficionado (LU1 JCE)
Saludos y espero tu respuesta


----------



## luis miguel villaseñor (Dic 11, 2006)

bueno pues primero gracias por responderme .  lo que pasa es que necesito el trasmisor de FM  para una practica de propagacion de señales, por medio de un microfono transmitir voz y que se escuche en la radio como a 4m de distancia, solo necesito ver como esta en el diceño montado en la vaquelita..... gracias 
buen dia a todos


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 11, 2006)

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/
Lee esta pag hay  de todo


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 11, 2006)

FM Transmitter

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the schematic, PC board pattern, and parts placement for a low powered FM transmitter. The range of the transmitter when running at 9V is about 300 feet. Running it from 12V increases the range to about 400 feet. This transmitter should not be used as a room or telephone bug. 


Schematic



PC board layout and parts placement



Parts:

Part Total Qty. Description Substitutions 
C1 1 0.001uf Disc Capacitor  
C2 1 5.6pf Disc Capacitor  
C3,C4 2 10uf Electrolytic Capacitor  
C5 1 3-18pf Adjustable Cap  
R1 1 270 Ohm 1/8W Resistor 270 Ohm 1/4W Resistor 
R2,R5,R6 3 4.7k 1/8W Resistor 4.7K 1/4W Resistor 
R3 1 10k 1/8W Resistor 10K 1/4W Resistor 
R4 1 100k 1/8W Resistor 100K 1/4W Resistor 
Q1, Q2 2 2N2222A NPN Transistor 2N3904, NTE123A 
L1, L2 2 5 Turn Air Core Coil  
MIC 1 Electret Microphone  
MISC 1 9V Battery Snap, PC Board, Wire For Antenna  



Notes:
1. L1 and L2 are 5 turns of 28 AWG enamel coated magnet wire wound with a inside diameter of about 4mm. The inside of a ballpoint pen works well (the plastic tube that holds the ink). Remove the form after winding then install the coil on the circuit board, being careful not to bend it. 

2. C5 is used for tuning. This transmitter operates on the normal broadcast frequencies (88-108MHz). 

3. Q1 and Q2 can also be 2N3904 or something similar. 

4. You can use 1/4 W resistors mounted vertically instead of 1/8 W resistors. 

5. You may want to bypass the battery with a .01uf capacitor. 

6. An antenna may not be required for operation. 

7. A thanks goes out to Mike_Springer@iname.com for cleaning up the original image once displayed on the page. It looks a lot better now! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back To Circuits Page | Mail Me | Search


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 11, 2006)

Aqui va la plaqueta


----------



## jorge braum (Ene 6, 2007)

hola luis miguel,aqui te envio dos esquemas muy sencillos ke espero te sirvan.soy de españa,no dudes en consultarme cualquier duda.[/url]


----------



## jorge braum (Ene 6, 2007)

el otro..


----------



## wrendon (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola yo estoy usando un XR2206 para modular en AM; la modulación me sale perfecta, pero tengo problemas de potencia, o de la antena, no se, he tratado de amplificar la señal modulada con transistores, y si lo he logrado, pero igual falla la antena o la bobina, ya que al tocar la antenita, se escucha bien en el radio, pero si no la toco, no transmite nada
Alguien tiene alguna idea de lo que debo hacer con la antena? será que tengo que cambiar la bobina? bueno gracias!


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jul 29, 2008)

Hola wrendon solo queria decirte que te recomiendo que tu circuito lo pongas en una caja metalica aterrizada a tierra por que la rf es muy engañosa. Posteriormente conectale una buena antena, puedes buscar una en internet pero recuerda que sea especialmente para am como tambien tu lineal lo debe de ser. Te cuento que yo he modulado en am con dos circuitos, el lm555 y el lm566. El primero solo me dio un alcance de unos cuantos centimetros. El segundo me dio un alcance de unos cuantos metros pero a este le puse una caja metalica aterrizada a tierra y use como antena un cable de 2.5 metros y lo ubique en el tercer piso de mi casa. Espero te haya ayudado en algo.


----------



## wrendon (Jul 29, 2008)

Gracias por el consejo luiselelectronico, lo voy a poner a prueba porque hasta ahora no encuentro otra forma que no sea tocando la bobina o la antena, te cuento que el circuito con el que estoy trabajando transmite a unos 10 metros perfectamente (tocanto la antenita) talvez tenga mayor alcance no he echo esa prueba, proximamente lo pondré en el foro..
Gracias =),


----------

